# Treibball??? new dog sport



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone do this? It is a fairly new dog sport from Germany. I don't know much about it but heard there are classes in my area. Just wondering if there are any Havanese out there doing it ? There are some great training videos on youtube ,it's sort of like herding balls instead of sheep.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Does anyone do this? It is a fairly new dog sport from Germany. I don't know much about it but heard there are classes in my area. Just wondering if there are any Havanese out there doing it ? There are some great training videos on youtube ,it's sort of like herding balls instead of sheep.


I've never done it with Kodi... we're spread a little thin with our sports as it is!!!<g> But I have several friends who do it. They have Aussies and BC's or dogs of that size, (and temperament!) though. I wonder whether you'd have to modify the ball size for Havanese.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

They do allow all breeds and I think there are even teams that must have a little one. We shall see, I'm sort of interested though. It calls on skills that I have trained(other dogs) for freestyle before like target a spot, go out, go around,distance sit,etc I did a little sheep work with my border collie but don't have sheep so that wasn't happening. Atticus loves balls ,and loves to chase and retrieve so who knows might be fun to try something different. To be honest beyond basic manners and some tricks I haven't done much with Atticus. I'm feeling more able to actually "Do" things these days so we shall see. Thanks for answering tho before my post disappeared! take care hope Kodi snaps back, sure he will,as you know some days we /they just aren't into it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> They do allow all breeds and I think there are even teams that must have a little one. We shall see, I'm sort of interested though. It calls on skills that I have trained(other dogs) for freestyle before like target a spot, go out, go around,distance sit,etc I did a little sheep work with my border collie but don't have sheep so that wasn't happening. Atticus loves balls ,and loves to chase and retrieve so who knows might be fun to try something different. To be honest beyond basic manners and some tricks I haven't done much with Atticus. I'm feeling more able to actually "Do" things these days so we shall see. Thanks for answering tho before my post disappeared! take care hope Kodi snaps back, sure he will,as you know some days we /they just aren't into it!


Thanks, Jodi. I'm sure Kodi will be fine... It's just up to me to figure out how to keep his enthusiasm in the show ring as well as out!

I'd love to hear how the Treiball goes with Atticus. I know that the people around who do it have great fun with it!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a friend who has a border collie aussie shepherd mix she rescued from California that is going to start treiball soon, i plan to go out to watch one of her classes soon and see what the instructor thinks about if a dog millers size would do ok at something like this. We will let you know how it goes

i found a video of small dogs doing it


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh! That really looks like fun, and right up the alley for Havs with herding drive! (Kodi does, and I know there are a lot who do). Boy, I think I'll play around with that a bit myself this summer, and put it on the back burner as a possible future sport for Kodi!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Miller's Mom. How fun to see it with little dogs! There are lots of video on youtube of training and competition, i loved this one because it was outside!. It has a lot of great training behaviors that are fun to train and good for freestyle too. AND I hate to admit this but it looks a little less taxing on the handler than agility as far as physical,and mental (remembering the course) issues GRIN. Don't get me wrong I LOVE agility,was President of our agility club and ran two Nadac trials here in Vt. Hummm I may be getting some balls this summer! (HAHA)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Thanks Miller's Mom. How fun to see it with little dogs! There are lots of video on youtube of training and competition, i loved this one because it was outside!. It has a lot of great training behaviors that are fun to train and good for freestyle too. AND I hate to admit this but it looks a little less taxing on the handler than agility as far as physical,and mental (remembering the course) issues GRIN. Don't get me wrong I LOVE agility,was President of our agility club and ran two Nadac trials here in Vt. Hummm I may be getting some balls this summer! (HAHA)


I didn't realize it was NADAC that you were involved with. That's the "flavor" of Agility Kodi and I started with too. It's a nice group of people!

I wonder if it would be OK to start them off with just play-type balls rather than the exercise balls. The exercise balls are kind of expensive, and big to store. OTOH, maybe they would learn to push differently with smaller balls, making it harder to change to the "real" balls later. I think I'm over-thinking this!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

That looks like fun!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Ive spent the whole morning viewing youtube training videos! I think there are (as usual) many different technics. It is a relief to already be familiar enough with the training game to watch and pick what might work for me/you. Basically there are many different behaviors to teach (YEAH FUN!) The "push" part as I see it now is to start with hand target (touch) broaden that to "touch" in all positions and things. Also work on a "hard" push. This can all be done with out the ball. On the ball you can stick a touch point (tape) for high and low pushes. That is the more complex version. Some trainers are just putting treats under the ball and working that way. You do need to have a closed mouth and no touching with paws. Of course I have already (a few months ago) taught Atticus to stand up on my exercise ball and walk it across the room OH DEAR! Yes I think cheap balls of all sizes are ok!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

A woman named Donna Hill seems to be my kind of trainer, i don't know how to post her youtube videos. These dogs (Hav's) are amazing i just taught Atticus a "go out" to sit/lie down on a wash cloth at about 8 feet, and the beginnings of a "go around" a chair (following a hand cue). Granted he is already clicker trained, has "go to bed" and knows to follow a hand target as he has figure 8's and walking weaves. BUT jeeze what a smarty pants! ENOUGH i'm off the internet till tonight!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Ive spent the whole morning viewing youtube training videos! I think there are (as usual) many different technics. It is a relief to already be familiar enough with the training game to watch and pick what might work for me/you. Basically there are many different behaviors to teach (YEAH FUN!) The "push" part as I see it now is to start with hand target (touch) broaden that to "touch" in all positions and things. Also work on a "hard" push. This can all be done with out the ball. On the ball you can stick a touch point (tape) for high and low pushes. That is the more complex version. Some trainers are just putting treats under the ball and working that way. You do need to have a closed mouth and no touching with paws. Of course I have already (a few months ago) taught Atticus to stand up on my exercise ball and walk it across the room OH DEAR! Yes I think cheap balls of all sizes are ok!


Kodi is already working pretty well on go outs, and he knows how to target, so those will be pretty easy to transfer to the ball. He's never been big on HARD nose touches, though, so I don't know what he'd think about pushing the ball with his nose. We'd have to work on that. I don't think he's try to bit it... tha's not his style.<g> Why aren't they supposed to use their paws? Is that a rule of the official game?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> A woman named Donna Hill seems to be my kind of trainer, i don't know how to post her youtube videos. These dogs (Hav's) are amazing i just taught Atticus a "go out" to sit/lie down on a wash cloth at about 8 feet, and the beginnings of a "go around" a chair (following a hand cue). Granted he is already clicker trained, has "go to bed" and knows to follow a hand target as he has figure 8's and walking weaves. BUT jeeze what a smarty pants! ENOUGH i'm off the internet till tonight!


They are amazing, aren't they! You go, Atticus!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes I guess it's a rule they have to push with nose or shoulders no biting ball or jumping up on it,pawing it. Anyhow,I may play around with it this summer most of the behaviors are things I plan to teach him anyway. Really need to work on some basics first though,like that's a lovely fast down but I asked for a sit, or yes that's a cute trick to flatten your head down between your paws but I asked for a down this time HAHa He's so fun!


----------

